# problem with tv



## ged123 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey,

I have a Thomson crt tv (model is 21MG15UT)

the thing is when it is on the av channel (which is all the time for digital) you can hear the analogue channel you switched to av from. for example if i switch from channel 1 on the tv, which is tuned to bbc1, then i can hear it in the background on av. it is very low but if there is a quiet bit in the program im watching then you can hear it, which is pretty annoying. also this is the same for watching dvds. if i switch to av from an untuned channel then I just get buzzing in the background.

any help would be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## KevinRDK (Mar 27, 2009)

The only solution is to turn your TV to an untuned channel to get rid of the voice but you will get buzzing.


----------

